# 400m+ U/C Supertalls Progress in Images



## Kanto

^^ Well, I included built tall buildings in my diagram for comparison so that folks get a better overview about the relative heights of buildings under construction, but I think it is a good idea to make a diagram with an overview of all 400m+ buildings currently u/c regardless of whether they have reached ground level or not. Right now it is too late over here but tomorrow I will do this diagram :apple:


----------



## Jewish

No, you shouldn't to do a new diagram, and i like your idea with comparing too, but may be u'll add all 10 U/C visible (above the ground) towers? You diagram contains only 7.
So we could use the same diagram in the boths threads (400m+ U/C and 400+ BUILT). 

Or may be he is right and better to do two separate diagrams?....:hmm:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Kanto said:


> I know this is off topic, but I'd like to live in Phoenix, because it's english while being pleasantly warm :apple:


If that's your criteria shoot for Albuquerque or Las Vegas or Tucson instead. Phoenix is a giant village. Little culture, arts, or identity. Los Angeles and San Diego are also usually warm but with a nice breeze.


----------



## EPA001

Great thread. The height of the roof is a very useful addition since the in my opinion stupid ruling of the CTBUH on the "official height" of the WTC1 tower in NYC.


----------



## Jewish

Ok, here we also have talking about that in these two threads were towers only over 400m+ by ROOF HEIGHT, now ill remove few projects from both threads which doesn't have 400m without antenna/spire.


----------



## ibib

Abraj Al-Bait is 601m, the diagram says 585m:lol:


----------



## Kanto

^^ It is 568 meters to the roof according to the drawing on SSP and the info from CTBUH :apple:

Btw, Jewish, what are the three 400m+ towers above ground level that I have missed? Let me know and I'll include them in my diagram :apple:


----------



## Jewish

ibib said:


> Abraj Al-Bait is 601m, the diagram says 585m:lol:


It's doesn't metter, it's still over 400m, but yes, i have to write the right numbers, soon i'll correct all the numbers in both threads.



Kanto said:


> Btw, Jewish, what are the three 400m+ towers above ground level that I have missed? Let me know and I'll include them in my diagram :apple:


1. [WUHAN] Wuhan Center | 438m | 1437ft | 88 fl | U/C
2. [DUBAI] Dream Dubai Marina | 432m | 1417ft | 101 fl | U/C
3. [RIYADH] Capital Market Authority Headquarters | 400m | 1312ft | 77 fl | U/C


----------



## KillerZavatar

and the overcomplication of things starts again


----------



## Jewish

KillerZavatar said:


> and the overcomplication of things starts again


^^
It never end.


----------



## great184

Just a suggestion, can we add both pinnacle height and roof height to the list? thanks!


----------



## Jewish

Everybody want see (me too) the buildings with honest 400m, and not 350m buildings with 100m antenna/spire, it's really stupid, antenna/spire is not building, it's just soulless steel stick.


----------



## great184

^^^ I see what you mean, but it would still be nice to see, say Ping'An's heigh in both pinnacle and roof height. That way this thread will be non-partisan.


----------



## Jewish

oh now i got what u meant.

Ok, today ill add also antenna/spire height to the all existing 400m+ towers in my both threads (if available).


----------



## great184

Thanks Jewish, and may this thread be stickied.


----------



## Jewish

Thanx

I dont know from whom it depends..


----------



## Elster

Wow such a project,noble prize is yours for sure


----------



## Jewish

^^
Gimme better a jar of cold cola! 
Thats all i want right now!


----------



## MUHA

Thank you Jewish.


----------



## Jewish

Peace, bro!:drunk:


----------



## Jewish

ohhhh its too hard keep *upcoming 400m+ supertalls* list correct, just too much inaccurate info with many of 400m+ projectshno:hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ upcoming projects always have the problem of being unpredictable. but all buildings can go on hold or stop completely or get downwards revised. So prep is always a phase where still much can change or go wrong, especially with unreliable developers


----------



## Jewish

yes, ure right, just look here, too much blood is here......hno:hno:

is that what i wanted to show by this thread? just next of many existing lists, thats boring, im sure nobody going by these thousands links...


----------



## Jewish

Ok, just drank cup of sweet morning Israel tea, and well thought. 

What if in *Upcoming supertalls* add only 600m+ supertalls, and also add *proposed* 600m+ supertalls, and not just list, but with latest renders.
Just wanted to raise the bar from 400m+ to 500m+, and counted all the 500m+ projects in Proposed forum, still too much, there are over 100 projects 500m+ (Proposed, Approved, On Hold, Preparing). 
It's boring. To be honest im not interesting if i heard that China or Arabs got another 400 or even 500 meter project, when we currently have alot of 600+ projects to follow them and to wake up and read latest new about them. In Supertall forum are two perfect lists of World and China 300m+ supertalls. My idea was a bit different from to create another supertall list. Just wanted *TO SHOW* latest progress (by images, renders, etc), but not to make you read.

So i counted again, but 600m+ projects only, and there are about 30 (also Proposed, Approved, On Hold, Preparing), may be moar, may be less (some of them are double towers, some of them has spire, and as you know i count by honest roof height only).
I think it's much interesting gonna be 30 towers over 600m+ in *Upcoming Supertalls*, but with latest renders, instead of boring list of million 400m+ towers with lots of incorrect info we have now.

What do you think, people? Just trying to make it's gonna be interesting to follow this thread, and not to feel boring.:cheers:


p.s.

With *Under Construction 400m+* towers in the nearest future nothing will happen, its not too hard periodically to update these 20 towers, but i feel in next few years i will raise the bar up to 500m+, and later up to 600m+:nuts::nuts: 
Just cuz of i want my thread was always actual and interesting.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
sure go ahead. pictures of the latest renders of the tallest projects would be nice :cheers:


----------



## Jewish

Yes, just now i saved copy of first page, and trying to do as i conceived, will see, at least in my imagination it looks really cool. ^^


----------



## Jewish

*Shanghai Tower*

:cheers:


----------



## Jewish

*Ping An*

^^


----------



## Jewish

del


----------



## Jewish

*The pics are updated!*:crazy:


P.S.
*Happy Chinese New Year!!*:naughty::naughty: 
That means dont wait for updates from lots of towers at least for few weeks!:scouserd::scouserd::scouserd:


----------



## ed500

Update


----------



## KillerZavatar

ed500 said:


> Update


Great update again. Any reason Hong Kong and taipei isn't featured though. Already wondered on the last update =P


----------



## [{x}]

GREAT THREAD DUDE

read the whole thing
gave out a bunch of likes
bookmarked
read it again
told my friends
told my wife
showed it to my cat

Awesome thread! Hope you can keep up! :cheers:


----------



## ed500

KillerZavatar said:


> Great update again. Any reason Hong Kong and taipei isn't featured though. Already wondered on the last update =P


Well at first i made it as just mainland china but yeh ok i'll add taiwan and hong kong


----------



## GFKT

[{x}] said:


> GREAT THREAD DUDE
> 
> read the whole thing
> gave out a bunch of likes
> bookmarked
> read it again
> told my friends
> told my wife
> showed it to my cat
> 
> Awesome thread! Hope you can keep up! :cheers:


You showed it to your cat?


----------



## Jewish

[{x}] said:


> GREAT THREAD DUDE
> 
> read the whole thing
> gave out a bunch of likes
> bookmarked
> read it again
> told my friends
> told my wife
> showed it to my cat
> 
> Awesome thread! Hope you can keep up! :cheers:


:lol::lol:
Thank you!! Glad you enjoyed it!



GFKT said:


> You showed it to your cat?


Why not?


----------



## Jewish

*The Chow Tai Fook Guangzhou*

:cheers:


----------



## Jewish

*432 Park Ave*


----------



## Jewish

*Shanghai Tower*

:hammer:


----------



## Jay

Damn China is crazy


----------



## Jewish

*Shanghai Tower*

:naughty::naughty:


----------



## valdano7007

That picture of the Shanghai Tower in post #139 shows how supertalls are very inefficient in terms of % of usable area vs. Floor area. The core takes up too much space to house so many elevators, ducts and services.


----------



## KillerZavatar

you cannot even see the core in the last picture. behind the glass there is another layer of glass if you think that is the core maybe?


----------



## Jay

NY should technically have 2 since 1WTC is still under construction. 

There will be a lot of NYC on this thread in the upcoming years I feel it :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Jay said:


> NY should technically have 2 since 1WTC is still under construction.
> 
> There will be a lot of NYC on this thread in the upcoming years I feel it :lol:


He counts topped out buildings towards his finished list, a lot of people do it that way, because it is far easier to decide if a building is topped out than if it is finished. Abraj al bait for example is hard to say what status it should be counted for.


----------



## Jewish

Yes, first of all this thread shows the visual progress of constructions, but Abraj and 1WTC are long time topped out, and all the changes are occurring inside these towers (repair, etc), and just not interesting to see every few weeks fresh but the same pics with no visual progress, so i made the decision to create +400m BUILT Supertalls in Images thread and move them there and all upcoming T/O towers in future too.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Ehi Jewish, can you add the LCT Landmark Tower of Busan? It is now under construction and the roof height is of 411 m


----------



## Jewish

Hi, S.K. 

Sure i'll add it now, but we don't know exactly if the 412m tower is U/C (or other two this thread doesn't need, 339m each).


----------



## Jewish

*Breaking News*

*Ok, the world getting now another 400m+ roof height tower (21th), LCT Landmark Tower | 412m | 1350ft | 101 fl in Busan, and congrats to South Korea for getting 2nd tower after Lotte World Tower in Seoul.*

:dance:


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ *Hey Good job Jewish. kay:

Here is another Breaking News : East Timor is planning to build a 2000m tower in a fishing village. Updates are coming soon. Stay tuned. *


----------



## Jewish

Thanks!!! 

2km tower?
omg.


----------



## Jewish

*Ping An*

:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

since you also moved it here and we changed the title to U/C i also changed the Busan Tower's status on SSP to U/C, however i still am kind of careful with my hopes, because it is a really big project and we have no idea which of the towers start first, hopefully all three will rise simultanously, but there is no being sure about that.


----------



## Jewish

^^

In this thread already few projects wich haven't risen since this thread was created, like Kingdom Tower and The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin, just added them cuz they were U/C (the same with Landmark Tower), but nothing prevents temporarily exclude them from the list until we see the progress, because the sence of this thread is *to show the progress* of construction.


----------



## Stephan23

Jewish said:


> :naughty::naughty:


Looks like an anaconda :nuts:


----------



## M0S

For those who haven't seen it:







Photos copyright: Vitaliy Raskalov


----------



## Jewish




----------



## redbmwc

The Russians are so tough that if climbing then the tallest buiding ever 
(please don't spoil my mesage by Burj Khalifa mentioning)


----------



## Jewish

*RUSSIA*:heart:


----------



## Jewish

^^

*"Russia Through Americans' Eyes"*


----------



## redbmwc

Jewish said:


> ^^
> 
> *"Russia Through Americans' Eyes"*


Let me just take a look outside the window... 

Oh that's exactly the way it is!

Nope, a lil' warmer.


----------



## Jewish

*Shanghai Tower*

:cheers:


----------



## Jewish

^^
*Ok, the pics are updated, but you wouldn't see much progress on China's construction sites just cuz of China New Year, so i hope next time these pics will be more informative with BIG PROGRESS.*:cheers:


----------



## Jewish

*Lotte World Tower ON FIRE*

Nothing special...


----------



## valdano7007

KillerZavatar said:


> you cannot even see the core in the last picture. behind the glass there is another layer of glass if you think that is the core maybe?


You are right. But you can see what I mean in the picture in post #127.


----------



## Jewish

*Ping An*


----------



## Jewish

*Dream Dubai*

^^


----------



## Jewish

*Mumbai World One*


----------



## Blue Flame

How tall is World One right now?


----------



## n20

^^ The World One core is at about 230 m, so the core is more than half-way up.

The adjacent skyscraper, World Crest, is close to topping out.


----------



## Jewish

*The Chow Tai Fook Guangzhou*

:clown:


----------



## Jewish

Ok, welcome World's 22th, and China's 14th 400m+ roof height supertall, *Zhongnan Center in Suzhou, China*, it has 729m height (2392ft), and 138 floors, and it is *Under Construction* now.

:dance:


In the list i sorted this tower by overall height, and not by roof height, just because like Burj Khalifa and Kingdom Tower this project has the "spire" (i can't even call it spire) which is a logical continuation of the building, and not like detached spire at One World Center in New York. Anyway it's taller then 400m and without any doubt should be in the list.

*BTW, it is 4th World's megatall (600m) tower, and 6th of all world's megatalls (u/c and complited).*:banana::banana:


----------



## Jewish

^^
*Ok, the pics are updated!*


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
not exactly sure what you want to consider roof, but spire is 729m, highest floor below tuned mass damper is 598m. 696m is the top of the crown, which you seemed to deem the roof in your definition in the thread itself (post #769). make what you want from it, just giving you the info you need for the first post on the page. the rest is up to you :cheers:


----------



## Jewish

^^
I really tired to talking about roofs, spires, just let me show you (and others) what is the meaning of this thread in two images:

*OK*











*NOT OK*











And how do think why i sorted Zhongnan Center by *overall height of 729m* (and not 696m or 598, etc.)


----------



## KillerZavatar

why did you not count ping an then, seems to be a pretty similar case to this building


----------



## cilindr0

This post is crazyness!


----------



## Jewish

KillerZavatar said:


> why did you not count ping an then, seems to be a pretty similar case to this building


r u kidding me?:?

ping an has clearly defined spire


----------



## ZZ-II

These roof heights are senseless....at least to me.


----------



## Jewish

you told it many times, *i don't care your opinion*, u shouldnt remind about it every time when it comes to roof height, keep filling your boring worlds supertall list and unsubscribe this thread.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i personally like the roof height definition from this website, it is making comparing buildings more fair, without really overcomplicating things:
http://buildingheights.org/?t=official-building-heights-definition
i certainly do not see a difference between ping an and century plaza's spire though. in the end the only important thing is we have a place of a compilation of newest pictures of our tallest in a good sorted manner like this thread, no matter what definition it tracks.


----------



## Jewish

omg one more "official rules of the building heights" resource lol...

why do everybody everytime trying to put me all these ctbuh etc........... i have nothing against all these rules, i had idea to create thread by roof height, nothing prevents to someone create thread by spire height.....


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Jewish I thank you for what you are doing.

Buildings like One WTC can seem like like "cheating for hight".

But with modern skyscraper architechture it's kind of difficult to define a roof.

Why don't you measure by occupied hight?

Does it not make just as much sense measuring where people stand if they are at the highest floor (not counting window cleaners and maintanence)

For me that would be easier to relate to... How high above the ground will I be if I take the lift to the top floor....

If you think of a traditional building the top of the building the roof is just above the top floor.


:tiasd:


----------



## J:)R




----------



## Jewish

KøbenhavnK said:


> Jewish I thank you for what you are doing.
> 
> Buildings like One WTC can seem like like "cheating for hight".
> 
> But with modern skyscraper architechture it's kind of difficult to define a roof.
> 
> Why don't you measure by occupied hight?
> 
> Does it not make just as much sense measuring where people stand if they are at the highest floor (not counting window cleaners and maintanence)
> 
> For me that would be easier to relate to... How high above the ground will I be if I take the lift to the top floor....
> 
> If you think of a traditional building the top of the building the roof is just above the top floor.
> 
> 
> :tiasd:


Hi KøbenhavnK, and thanks for standing with me. 

Good idea, never thinking about it, but this is completely different idea from mine. My idea was to create list of 400m+ roof height towers, no difference what is inside the building and where is last occupied floor, important it was vertically standing piece of glass and steel minimum 400 meters.^^

But what do you suggest even harder than just figure out roof height, just for example, look at this complited 400m+ tower from China, can you tell me where is the last occupied floor?:lol:


----------



## Jewish

Oh, now i got, what do you KøbenhavnK want to say.

You suggest to create list not by meters, but by floor number. Nice idea, i'd say. 

154 fl
138 fl
123 fl
114 fl
108 fl
101 fl
98 fl
92 fl

etc.

Just create a new thread, 100+ floors towers for example. :lol:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

That would as far as I know be the observation deck above the hole.

That still gives you an idea of the "real" hight.

Non related:

I remember that you're Ukranian. How did you find "ø" on your keyboard that fast - YOU NEARD


----------



## KøbenhavnK

not floors- meters thet you are above ground...


----------



## Jewish

KøbenhavnK said:


> That would as far as I know be the observation deck above the hole.
> 
> That still gives you an idea of the "real" hight.


Real height is outside perimeter height:nuts: who knows where can be last occupied floor in the building, it doesnt say real height of building.



> I remember that you're Ukranian. How did you find "ø" on your keyboard that fast - YOU NEARD


yes, i am ukrainian. lol i just copypasted your nickname:lol:


----------



## Jewish

KøbenhavnK said:


> not floors- meters thet you are above ground...


ohh my brain is sleeping and can't thinking at the moment.. going sleep for a while, it is 2 am in israel now....


----------



## KøbenhavnK

I think the hight where you can stand rules..but if you want to deaviate from the CTBUH standards in other ways thats your choise. It's your thread and your rules..... I will go along. Thanks Jewish


----------



## cfredo

Jewish said:


> Oh, now i got, what do you KøbenhavnK want to say.
> 
> You suggest to create list not by meters, but by floor number. Nice idea, i'd say.
> 
> 154 fl
> 138 fl
> 123 fl
> 114 fl
> 108 fl
> 101 fl
> 98 fl
> 92 fl
> 
> etc.
> 
> Just create a new thread, 100+ floors towers for example. :lol:


The height of one floor can differ drastically from tower to tower, so 90 floors can be higher than 100 floors.


----------



## Jewish

KøbenhavnK said:


> I think the hight where you can stand rules..but if you want to deaviate from the CTBUH standards in other ways thats your choise. It's your thread and your rules..... I will go along. Thanks Jewish


*i dont care* ctbuh and other thousands resources with their own "official rules", i have nothing against spire height, or something like this (according to their rules), i just decided to create 400m+ list according to the roof height. 

again, nothing prevents to some of you (members of this forum) to create new thread with ctbuh rules ect. *i really don't care*.




cfredo said:


> The height of one floor can differ drastically from tower to tower, so 90 floors can be higher than 100 floors.


yes, and this thing makes this idea bad.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Hi Jewish.

You can measure the highest point where you can place your feet(in meters).... on a normal floor.

What is or is not the roof of many buildings can be even more debatable than weather antanna-like spires are part of the roof or not.

You have a great idea to go against "false hights".

The way forward is not to create a concept that cannot be measured.

Even with build structures as the one in Mecca there is debate if people can check their e-mail and take a nap in the cresent. Neither you or I will ever know....

I respect your wish for looking at roof heights. But IT CAN NOT BE DONE.

But I wish it could... 

All best wishes for Ukraine from Copenhagen. I really hope things will turn out well....

Some things are more important than skyscrapers......


----------



## Jewish

ok bro.. in the next life.

now i wanna maintain the existing thread.


----------



## Jewish

*Shanghai Tower*

:cheers:


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Looks great and doesn't even have crown yet


----------



## Jewish

^^

Look closely - ST has spire!


----------



## hoodycn

Hi jewish, I think this one is able to join your thread now.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455805


----------



## Jewish

^^
Ok, thanks, i see now that main tower is u/c (not podium, thats why i waited, just wasn't sure about the main tower), so ill add it now, give me some time.


----------



## KillerZavatar

guiyang financial center is just nuts :nuts:


----------



## Jay

Dear God, if all of those buildings make it to the top China would be a skyscraper superpower (not that it already isn't)


----------



## Renegade_Bison

Here's the latest on the TEDA (Tianjin) Chow Tai Fook Finance Centre. I'm new to this city... found out just the other day I live 2 minutes' walk from this project. I can see the surrounding MSD complex from my apartment windows, however I think this is sadly going to be obscured by one of the office blocks across the road from me! That said it's going to be so big (I forgot the exact height, though I think it is over 520m?) that maybe I'll still be able to see it from my place haha. Anyway cool thing is I can post regular updates if there is progress on site. I live literally round the corner! Exciting times. To my untrained eye it seems like the foundations and basements are nearly finished, but I am no expert on construction!


----------



## NanoMini

http://www.ga-architects.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Vietnam-Tower-long.jpg

Vietnam TV tower in Hanoi, 480m


----------



## NanoMini

Do you understand Vietnamese? This's about Vietnam TV tower project in Hanoi


----------



## LArchitect

Too bad Jewish got banned and this thread died


----------



## Julito-dubai

I offered to continue, but he insulted me. Actually we should close it. Has no purpose anymore if not updated...


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
just open a new thread then?

I also don't understand why jewish was banned permanently, good members that do a silly mistake like posting something stupid drunk or in rage should be banned for a few weeks or so, but not forever i think.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

SSCFORUM said:


> Field work...
> 
> You know... i think you gonna be good for keep my work here, on SSC, apparently i have no chance to be unbanned... just shame that such good forum like this has deaf and blind mods........ just tired of all this shit....
> 
> best wishes, Jewish


He may have insulted you (he spend hours here each day so it's hard to blame him for being upset) but he actually signed off by saying that he hoped that you would continue his work.

I hope that you would as well.

Perhaps in this thread or perhaps in a new one... If you update on a regular basis I'm sure a new one will be a sticky in no time.

(...and it should be official height  )


----------



## SSCFORUM

Hi there 

Ya,, 6 month left since i was banned.... and i also still dont understand why i have be banned.... and honestly i dont care..... i also glad to keep manage this thread...

I many times asked to give me access even for few hours per 2 weeks, for i could possible to update 1st page of this thread, the thread i have put my soul and heart........... just shame... noone hear me, much easer to delete this post than to do something in my stupid situation....


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Yay, you are back. I missed you and your fantastic pictures


----------



## SSCFORUM

lol i missed u too  i visit ssc few times per week (supertalls section), and dont lose hope that ill be unbanned and will keep my thread as before.... it was good days..


----------



## Howdy-do

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## NanoMini

Saigon Landmark 81 fl, 450m, Hochiminh city, Vietnam. Its cost is 1.5 billion usd
I don't clearly know about this project. Not very reliable
http://www.vietnambreakingnews.com/...n-urban-area-to-go-up-at-saigon-newport-site/









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....00_1504007446512001_6968523836746952272_n.jpg









http://s28.postimg.org/m6eiwiv30/10582915_920293454650817_6774002613704841525_o.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Thu Thiem tower, Hochiminh city, Vietnam, 86fl, 450m








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8501/8405504475_fa11f493e8_z.jpg









http://i50.tinypic.com/2rc205e.jpg

Others









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3067/2852582152_bc1e1b2203_b.jpg


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Cool Vietnamese projects


----------



## kevinrementer

There tallest buildings are not without the engineers.


----------



## KillerZavatar

- worldwide 400m+ buildings U/C and Com by city -

4x400m+: Dubai
3x400m+: Shanghai, Tianjin, Wuhan, Kuala Lumpur, New York
2x400m+: Guangzhou, Guiyang, Hong Kong, Shenzhen, Suzhou, Chicago
1x400m+: Beijing, Changsha, Chongqing, Nanjing, Mumbai, Kuwait, St. Pertersburg, Jeddah, Mecca, Seoul, Taipei


----------



## SSCFORUM

*??*

Dear mods, can you please explain me why do i have been banned forever (Jewish)?:nuts: 

It's *7 months left* since i've been banned *with no explanation*, may be you can give the access to update 1st page and ban me forever again, i dont mind^^


----------



## SSCFORUM

oh i think i know why :scouserd: mb cuz ive used roof height, and i should use official height, ahh?

just let me know, dont be silent^^


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Lol I can't imagine someone getting banned over that


----------



## Pals_RGB

SSCFORUM said:


> Dear mods, can you please explain me why do i have been banned forever (Jewish)?:nuts:
> 
> It's *7 months left* since i've been banned *with no explanation*, may be you can give the access to update 1st page and ban me forever again, i dont mind^^


I think you should go and write your complaint in the 'About the forums' section. Moderatos/Admins there might help you.


----------



## SSCFORUM

Pals_RGB said:


> I think you should go and write your complaint in the 'About the forums' section. Moderatos/Admins there might help you.


i wrote there when i was banned, and didn't get *any clear answer* why i've been banned........

all i know is some euromod banned me at request of one ukrainian moderator when i allowed myself to write in ukrainian section when all this war was started...... but i didn't wrote nothing offensive that can be the reason of permanent ban, everybody just were crazy and were ready to kill each other..........


----------



## SSCFORUM

and as some moderator said me, all Euromods are good friends of Hawk, and they do everything he say (like my permanent ban at his request), and i dont have chance to be unbanned..........


----------



## pnhai93

SSCFORUM said:


> and as some moderator said me, all Euromods are good friends of Hawk, and they do everything he say (like my permanent ban at his request), and i dont have chance to be unbanned..........


ahaha, poor you :lol::lol:


----------



## SgtMarkov

SSCFORUM said:


> Dear mods, can you please explain me why do i have been banned forever (Jewish)?:nuts:
> 
> It's *7 months left* since i've been banned *with no explanation*, may be you can give the access to update 1st page and ban me forever again, i dont mind^^


I think it's because of the butthurt russians who live in some kind of fairyworld and accepting truth is impossible for them. putin is so far the biggest joke in 21st century. This might be my last message to this board, but it will be worth it. See ya!!


----------



## yzenith

I think China have the most amount skyscraper on building now


----------



## SSCFORUM

Okay, just cuz i still don't have access to the 1st page of my lovely thread and still can't edit it, after 8 months i decided to update my 400m+ list and post it here.

*What happened during these 8 months?*

1. I finaly *moved to Canada!*:cheers: Ya, to Toronto, still can't believe!
2. *4 NEW* towers have been added to the list.
3. 2 towers were temporary moved to Proposed.
4. 1 tower was temporary removed from the list.
5. 1 tower was removed from the list.

Enjoy, folks! 


Pics updated date: *Oct 20*.


*JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower*
1007m | 3304ft | 170 fl

Oct 20.










*SUZHOU | Zhongnan Center*
729m | 2392ft | 137 fl

Oct 8.










*WUHAN | Greenland Center*
636m | 2086ft | 125 fl

Oct 18.










*SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower*
632m | 2073ft | 128 fl

Oct 19.










*KUALA LUMPUR | KL118 Tower NEW!*
m? (610m by spire) | ft? (2001ft) | 118 fl

Sep 29.










*TIANJIN | Goldin Finance 117*
597m | 1957ft | 117 fl

Oct 7.










*SHENZHEN | Ping An Finance Center*
589m (660m by spire) | ft? (2165ft) | 115 fl

Oct 19.










*SHENYANG | Baoneng Financial Centre - Pearl of the North NEW!*
565m | 1854ft | 112 fl

Sep 16.










*SEOUL | Lotte World Tower*
555m | 1819ft | 123 fl

Oct 15.










*GUANGZHOU | CTF Finance Centre*
530m | 1739ft | 111 fl

Oct 15.










*TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook TianJin*
530m | 1739ft | 97 fl

Oct 15.










*BEIJING | Zhongguo Zun*
528m | 1732ft | 108 fl

Oct 18.










*CHONGQING | Chongqing Corporate Avenue*
468m | 1535ft | 100 fl

Oct 7.










*SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center*
463m | 1517ft | 86 fl

Sep 29.










*SUZHOU | Suzhou IFS*
452m | 1483ft | 92 fl

Oct 9.










*CHANGSHA | Changsha IFS*
452m | 1483ft | 88 fl

Oct 6.










*MUMBAI | World One*
442m | 1450ft | 117 fl

Sep 18.










*NANNING | China Resources Centre Block A NEW!*
442m | 1450ft | fl?

Sep 22.










*WUHAN | Wuhan Center*
438m | 1437ft | 88 fl

Oct 8.










*DUBAI | 106 Tower NEW!*
433m | 1421ft | 107 fl

Oct 14.










*DUBAI | Marina 101*
427m | 1399ft | 101 fl

Oct 4. (the tallest tower with crane)










*NEW YORK | 432 Park Ave*
426m | 1398ft | 89 fl

Oct 18.










*TIANJIN | Tianjin R&F Guangdong Tower*
420m (468m by spire) | ft? (1535ft) | 91 fl

Oct 5.










*BUSAN | Haeundae Resort Complex*
412m | 1350ft | 101 fl

Temporary moved to Proposed


*RIYADH | Capital Market Authority Headquarters*
400m | 1312ft | 80 fl

Temporary removed from the list, untill it will be topped out and we be sure it is 400m or more, for now it is 385m


*NANJING | Nanjing Olympic Suning Tower*
400m | 1312ft | 89 fl

Temporary moved to Proposed


*SHENZHEN | China Resources Headquarters Main Tower*
400m | 1312ft | fl?

Removed from the list, it is not 400m anymore


----------



## SSCFORUM

Just noticed my *400m+* list becomes too large, soon i'll cut it to *450m+*, and later to *500m+* just for to keep my list always interesting.


----------



## LArchitect

The 400m thread lives again!!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Wow...loads of 400+m buildings! Oh how I love architecture...


----------



## the man from k-town

Is lakhta center on hold?


----------



## SSCFORUM

the man from k-town said:


> Is lakhta center on hold?


It is still in supertalls section, and here's today's pic, it doesn't look like on hold



> October 2014 The first snow.
> The pile foundation under the multifunctional building is completed


----------



## KillerZavatar

the man from k-town said:


> Is lakhta center on hold?


This list is for buildings that have a roof height of over 400m, so I think that's why it is not featured


----------



## SSCFORUM

KillerZavatar said:


> This list is for buildings that have a roof height of over 400m, so I think that's why it is not featured


???

Lakhta Center is on my list since from the beggining this thread, it doesn't have spire and the roof height is 463m!


----------



## Dober_86

Hello! Are there any worldwide 400+ m lists of completed and under way scrapers? I'd love to have comprehesive assessment of the current supertall situation.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Completed
Under Construction

you may also check the CTBUH database

for inconsistencies, locate the thread here and they should become apparent. For example Hengqin Headquarters is still listed as U/C on CTBUH. It was confused with a side tower for quite a while, until we confirmed that it was a mistake.


----------



## SSCFORUM

Dober_86 said:


> Hello! Are there any worldwide 400+ m lists of completed and under way scrapers? I'd love to have comprehesive assessment of the current supertall situation.


When i created this thread at the same time i started 400m+ BUILT Supertalls in Images, so this is the thread where ill move all complited towers from this thread, so there's two threads i'd like my access back.


----------



## Dober_86

Thank you guys, your replies were most useful.


----------



## KillerZavatar

With China Resources back into the mix we got the following numbers for the world's cities.

Number of Completed and U/C buildings with an official height over 400m:

4 buildings: Dubai
3 buildings: Kuala Lumpur, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Tianjin, Wuhan
2 buildings: Chicago, Guangzhou, Guiyang, Hong Kong, New York, Suzhou
1 building: Beijing, Changsha, Chongqing, Jeddah, Kuwait, Mecca, Mumbai, Nanjing, Nanning, Seoul, St. Petersburg, Taipei

Number of Completed, U/C and Prep buildings with an official height over 400m:

5 buildings: Dubai, New York
4 buildings: Shenyang, Shenzhen, Tianjin, Wuhan
3 buildings: Guiyang, Hefei, Kuala Lumpur, Nanning, Shanghai
2 buildings: Busan, Chicago, Chongqing, Dongguan, Guangzhou, Hong Kong, Jakarta, Suzhou
1 building: Beijing, Changsha, Chengdu, Dalian, Grozny, Jeddah, Jinan, Kunming, Kuwait, Mecca, Mumbai, Nanjing, Ningbo, Seoul, St. Petersburg, Taipei, Taiyuan, Zhuhai

(the second list should be taken with a grain of salt, since it features also Evergrande projects that will not be built, I just added all buildings that are prep in our forum)


----------



## Sorensen

Thanks for the update


----------



## Guest

Wow sin palabras,definitivamente tienen con que armar esos gigantes, os felicito una admiradora de ese excelente trabajo.


----------



## mafd12

*SEOUL | Lotte World Tower*
February 27:









*DUBAI | Marina 106*
February 27:









*SHENZHEN | Ping An Finance Center*
February 23:









*NEW YORK | 432 Park Avenue*
February 27:









*TIANJIN | Goldin Finance 117*
February 26:









*SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower*
February 23:









*SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center*
February 28:









*WUHAN | Wuhan Center*
February 24:









*WUHAN | Greenland Center*
February 24:









*DALIAN | Greenland Center*
February 21:









*JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower*
February 23:









*DUBAI | 106 Tower*
February 23:









*GUANGZHOU | CTF Finance Centre*
February 24:









*BEIJING | Zhongguo Zun*
February 17:









*WUHAN | Riverview Plaza*
February 17:









*TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin*
February 13:









*TIANJIN | Tianjin R&F Guandong Tower*
February 12:









*NEW YORK | Nordstrom Tower*
February 12:









*SHENZHEN | China Resources Headquarters*
February 10:









*DONGGUAN | Dongguan International Trade Center*
February 10:









*CHANGSHA | Changsha IFS*
February 10:









*SUZHOU | Suzhou IFS*
February 9:









*KUALA LUMPUR | KL118 Tower*
February 1:









*CHONGQING | Chongqing Corporate Avenue*
January 21:
_(a very old pic)_


----------



## mafd12

*JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower*
April 9









*SHENZHEN | Ping An Finance Center*
April 8









*SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower*
_Complete (for me)_, April 8








*
NEW YORK | Nordstrom Tower*
April 6









*KUALA LUMPUR | KL118 Tower*
_A veeeeeeeery old pic_, March 7









*CHONGQING | Chongqing Corporate Avenue*
_Other very old pic,_ February 20









*CHANGSHA | Changsha IFS*
_More old pics,_ March 20









*NEW YORK | 432 Park Avenue*
April 11









*SUZHOU | Suzhou IFS*
April 9









*SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center*
April 1









*DUBAI | Marina 101*
April 9









*GUANGZHOU | CTF Finance Centre*
April 7









*SEOUL | Lotte World Tower*
April 9









*SUZHOU | Zhongnan Center*
April 5









*WUHAN | Greenland Center*
March 31









*DONGGUAN | Dongguan International Trade Center*
March 30









*DUBAI | 106 Tower*
March 23









*TIANJIN | Goldin Finance 117*
April 8









*SHENZHEN | China Resources Headquarters*
April 3









*GUIYANG | Huaguoyuan Project*
April 6









*MUMBAI | World One*
April 1









*BEIJING | Zhongguo Zun*
April 5









*TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin*
April 3









*WUHAN | Wuhan Center*
April 9









*DALIAN | Greenland Center*
March 30









*MECCA | The Holy Mosque Twin Minarets*
March 24









*WUHAN | Riverview Plaza*
March 25









*JEDDAH | Diamond Tower*
March 23









*SHENYANG | Baoneng Financial Center*
March 22









*NANNING | China Resources Centre Block A*
March 11


----------



## Andrescavaller

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## blij123

the progress is real


----------



## Ronan Rocha

There are so many I can not keep up, China is incredible every wonderful project!


----------



## danio1986

amazing pictures


----------



## Eggmantelor

GUANGZHOU | CTF Finance Centre picture is wonderfull


----------



## Nova2

mafd12 said:


> *[URL="http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1150639"]MUMBAI | World One*
> April 1


Nice pics @mafd12 . But this is not world one,it is the one at far right corner of your pic.

a close pic of world one.
posted by mak sat.


----------



## Mauricio Reis

:applause:


----------



## DayTrip

Thanks for the updates


----------



## canuck orca

AWESOME!
Sorry for the caps, but i had to emphasize it


----------



## jfgomez96

Good updates, I think China will be the new queen of the supertalls


----------



## mafd12

*JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower*
May 29:









*SEOUL | Lotte World Tower*
May 29:









*NEW YORK | 432 Park Avenue*
May 29:









*SHENZHEN | Ping An Finance Center*
May 30:









*SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower*
May 25:









*GUIYANG | Huaguoyuan Project*
May 30:









*DUBAI | Marian 101*
May 25:









*DUBAI | 106 Tower*
May 25:









*NEW YORK | Nordstrom Tower*
May 24:









*SUZHOU | Zhongnan Center*
May 27:









*SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center*
May 23:









*MUMBAI | World One*
May 25:









*KUALA LUMPUR | KL118 Tower*
May 21:









*TIANJIN | Goldin Finance 117*
May 16:









*WUHAN | Greenland Center*
May 25:









*CHANGSHA | Changsha IFS*
May 26:









*GUANGZHOU | CTF Finance Centre*
May 21:









*BEIJING | Zhongguo Zun*
May 21:









*TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin*
May 19:









*DALIAN | Greenland Center*
May 15:









*MECCA | The Holy Mosque Twin Minarets*
May 6:









*WUHAN | Wuhan Center*
May 17:









*WUHAN | Riverview Plaza*
_Only can see a part of the main tower, _May 21:









*SHENZHEN | China Resources Headquarters*
_This tower decrease its height 393m, so this is the good bye image._ May 18:









*DONGGUAN | Dongguan International Trade Center*
May 7:









*SUZHOU | Suzhou IFS*
May 16:









*CHONGQING | Chongqing Corpporate Avenue*
April 27:









*TIANJIN | Tianjin R&F Guangdong Tower*
_Other old pic,_ April 25:









*SHENYANG | Baoneng Financial Centre - Pearl of the North*
_The oldest pic in this gallery,_ April 13:


----------



## mafd12

Edit.


----------



## pteranodon

mafd12 said:


> Edit.


Nanning China Resources?


----------



## Artemdinh

Can someone update about the Vinhomes in Saigon please? I would love to see it's update


----------



## downforce

dubai is amazing


----------



## Poney94200

JEDDAH | Kingdom Tower | 1000m+ | 3281ft+ | 170 fl | U/C









SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower | 632m | 2073ft | 128 fl | T/O








Shanghai by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr

WUHAN | Greenland Center | 636m | 2086ft | 125 fl | U/C









SHENZHEN | Ping An Finance Center | 600m | 1969ft | 115 fl | U/C









TIANJIN | Goldin Finance 117 | 597m | 1957ft | 117 fl | U/C








By feipeng8865

SEOUL | Lotte World Tower | 555m | 1819ft | 123 fl | U/C ‎









NEW YORK | 432 Park Ave | 426m | 1397ft | 89 fl | T/O








2 by f foncea, on Flickr

NEW YORK | Nordstrom Tower | 541m | 1775ft | 92 fl | U/C









DUBAI | Marina 101 | 427m | 1399ft | 101 fl | T/O








by Walid photography, on Flickr

BEIJING | Zhongguo Zun (CITIC Plaza) | 528m | 1732ft | 108 fl | U/C








By Ch.W

SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center | 463m | 1517ft | 86 fl | U/C









DUBAI | 106 Tower | 445m | 1460ft | 104 fl | U/C









TIANJIN | Tianjin R&F Guangdong Tower | 468m | 1535ft | 91 fl | U/C








By Ch.W

TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin | 530m | 1739ft | 97 fl | U/C








by zwamborn

I take pics from different thread


----------



## wty126

good...


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

We need more skyscrapers.


----------



## SmilingFace17

^ Go to China.


----------



## mafd12

*JEDDAH | Jeddah Tower*
December 22:









*NEW YORK | 432 Park Avenue*
December 21:









*DUBAI | Marina 101*
December 15:









*GUANGZHOU | CTF Fianance Centre*
December 19:









*SEOUL | Lotte World Tower*
December 19:









*SHENZHEN | Ping An Finance Center*
December 17:









*KUALA LUMPUR | KL118 Tower*
October 9:









*SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower*
December 21:









*NEW YORK | 125 Greenwich (22 Thames St.)*
December 13:









*WUHAN | Greenland Center*
December 21:









*NEW YORK | Central Park Tower*
December 16:









*SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center*
December 19:









*TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin*
December 21:









*NEW YORK | 111 W. 57th St. - Steinway Tower*
December 14:









*CHENGDU | Greenland Center*
December 21:









*WUHAN | Wuhan Center*
December 7:









*SUZHOU | Suzhou IFS*
December 12:









*CHANGSHA | Changsha IFS*
December 12:









*JEDDAH | Diamond Tower*
December 17:









*SUZHOU | Zhongnan Center*
October 24:









*TIANJIN | Golden Finance 117*
December 15:









*NANNING | China Resources Centre Block A*
December 16:









*DUABI | 106 Tower*
December 2:









*SHENYANG | Baoneng Financial Centre - Pearl of the North*
December 14:









*BEIJING | Zhongguo Zun (CITIC Plaza)*
December 11:









*BUSAN | Haeundae LCT The Sharp*
December 9:









*DONGGUAN | Dongguan International Trade Center*
December 8:









*MUMBAI | World One*
December 2:









*DALIAN | Greenland Center*
October 20:









*CHONGQING | Chongqing Corporate Avenue*
November 22:









*MECCA | The Holy Mosque Twin Minarets*
September 28:


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

These skyscrapers are impressive.


----------



## pacific-nw

Nice pictures


----------



## Fayeddd

I am really impressed with contructions in China! :banana:
and it is amazing that you can building supertall with that little space like in NYC


----------



## VK

Pics are very impressive


----------



## niçois

We need a supertall categoryn because 300+ its nothing, we are in 2016 wake up guys


----------



## ZZ-II

niçois said:


> We need a supertall categoryn because 300+ its nothing, we are in 2016 wake up guys


Supertalls will always be 300m+. The next step are the megatalls with 600m+.


----------



## LArchitect

Some day Kilo-Talls 1000m+ ? Or Gigatalls?


----------



## xinyi

There should be a implementer.


----------



## chinatown

SAI GON - HO CHI MINH CITY | Vincom Landmark 81 | 462m | 1514ft | 81 fl | U/C

22 Feb


----------



## Brumax

:cheers:


----------



## chinobis

Seeing all these 'Greenland' buildings made me google the company (Greenland holding group), and wow, its really really huge. 40 Billions annual revenues, and a world-wide investment portfolio. I couldn't find anything about the origins of this company tho, anyone with more info on that?


----------



## mr.raptor

According to wiki Greenland Group was founded by Chinese government in 1992 to develop green belts around Shanghai.


----------



## Javier Caballero

Beautiful buildings!


----------



## mafd12

*JEDDAH | Jeddah Tower*
April 19:









*SEOUL | Lotte World Tower*
April 17:









*SHENZHEN | Ping An Finance Center*
April 21:









*TINAJIN | Goldin Finance 117*
April 15:









*NEW YORK | 111 W 57th St. - Steinway Tower*
April 7:









*BEIJING | China Zun Tower*
April 21:









*WUHAN | Greenland Center*
April 21:









*NEW YORK | Central Park Tower*
April 4:









*SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center*
April 17:









*DUBAI | Marina 101*
April 18:









*HO CHI MIN CITY | Vincom Landmark 81*
April 16:









*WUHAN | Wuhan Center*
April 18:









*MUMBAI | World One*
March 28:









*TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin*
April 19:









*DUBAI | Tower 106*
March 21:









*JADDAH | Diamond Tower*
April 18:









*BUSAN | Haeundae LCT The Sharp*
April 11:









*SUZHOU | Suzhou IFS*
April 19:









*CHANGSHA | Changsha IFS*
April 19:









*NANNING | China Resources Tower*
April 19:









*DONGGUAN | Dongguan International Trade Center*
April 16:









*KUALA LUMPUR | Platinum Tower*
March 15:









*MECCA | The Holy Twin Minarets*
April 5:









*SHENYANG | Global Financial Center*
February 28:









*DALIAN | Greenland Center*
March 31:









*CHENGDU | Greenland Center*
February 28:


----------



## Ch.W

Thanks for this great update my friend


----------



## KillerZavatar

mafd12 said:


> *SHENYANG | Global Financial Center*
> March 5:


this makes me question your dates


----------

